# Small bathroom standing Cabinet



## siouxdawgs0409 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello all…So I have a project in my head that I want to build. I am looking for design options/plans for a small standing cabinet with doors in my bathroom that I can store extra TP and some cleaning supplies. I was wondering if anyone had any plans or projects that I could use to get some ideas from. I have seen the projects pages here and will continue to browse those to see what I see but I thought I would also ask in case others knew of some other places to get ideas from. Also I usually need to see a little more in depth that just a picture since I am no "expert" at this woodworking stuff.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a simple corner bathroom cabinet I did for a customer a couple of years ago. You could take basic idea and convert that to a square stand alone cabinet.


----------



## siouxdawgs0409 (Dec 5, 2009)

Is there some sort of "carcus" on the bottom cabinet part? It is funny that you put a corner unit, cause I am placing the cabinet in a corner.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Norm did a few over the years. Check out NewYankee.com.


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

You can always look online at Pottery Barn, IKEA, and any number of other places that sell the cabinets, get ideas from them and change them up to fit your needs. Most of these online stores list the dimensions for what they sell, to give you an idea if it would fit your space.

I'm always looking at the projects here and other websites for inspiration and dimensions and then go from there.

There's nothing wrong with copying an idea if it suits your needs, but its more satisfying to create something that uniquely your own. So many choices from paint grade to high end woods. Not sure what your space is like so its tough to steer you towards a design.


----------

